# Assoziation



## Siisii92 (19. Feb 2022)

Hey,Könnt ihr bitte gucken, dass meine Cods richtig sind?

```
class InternetRadio extends Gerat implements iPGret{
    
private String ipAdresse;
private int anzFav=0;
private Sender[] Fav= new Sender[100];
     public InternetRadio(String ipAdresse,int id,String hersteller) {
             super(id,hersteller);
             this.ipAdresse=ipAdresse;
     }
    
     public String getipAdresse() {
         return ipAdresse;
     }
     public int getAnzahlFavoriten() {
         return anzFav;
     }
     public int addFavorite(String beziehung, String genre) {
        if (anzFav<100) {
            int pos=anzFav;
            Fav[anzFav]=new Sender(beziehung,genre);
            anzFav++;
            return pos;
        }
        else return -1;
    }
     public boolean removeFavorit(int index) {
        if(Fav[0]!=null) {
            for(int i=1;i<Fav.length;i++) {
                Fav[i-1]=Fav[i];   
            }anzFav--;
            return true;
        }else return false;
     }
```


----------



## Siisii92 (19. Feb 2022)

für addFavorit und removeFavorit


----------



## LimDul (19. Feb 2022)

Du brauchst für removeFavorit keinen Parameter index.


----------



## Siisii92 (19. Feb 2022)

ansonsten richtig?


----------

